# Trophy Turkey



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

How do you identify a wall hanger before you pull the trigger?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Get the binos up and try to get a good look at his spurs. 1.25 ,1.5 curved or over. Spurs are where it's at.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

chemo13 said:


> How do you identify a wall hanger before you pull the trigger?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app



Round fan. Dead.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

chemo13 said:


> How do you identify a wall hanger before you pull the trigger?


Any turkey is a "wall hanger" if you want it to be....


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Beard dragging on the ground when it walks!


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

I saw one like that today. Biggest tom I've seen here so far... (I really should start turkey hunting).


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

cedarlkDJ said:


> Any turkey is a "wall hanger" if you want it to be....
> 
> View attachment 394351
> 
> ...


Really nice room


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

cedarlkDJ said:


> Any turkey is a "wall hanger" if you want it to be....
> 
> View attachment 394351
> 
> ...


Nice trophy wall.....I like the pen holder, never seen that before.....where can I get one made?


----------



## mihunte (Nov 23, 2014)

Firefighter said:


> Round fan. Dead.



Amen brother! Not like someone trying to manage a deer herd and differentiate between a 120 and 140 inch buck. If they can gobble, have a beard that hangs down, and round fan then they are a prime candidate for a load of #6 shot


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

mihunte said:


> Amen brother! Not like someone trying to manage a deer herd and differentiate between a 120 and 140 inch buck. If they can gobble, have a beard that hangs down, and round fan then they are a prime candidate for a load of #6 shot


You know it!


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Blaze said:


> I like the pen holder, never seen that before....where can I get one made?


I make all that stuff myself. Want a back scratcher while that turkey gives you the one finger salute?


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hey cedar, That's some pretty neat and creative work you've done there. How long are some of those beards hanging together in the first picture you posted?


----------



## Wallywarrior (Apr 1, 2016)

Look for more than one beard. That is your ticket to an exceptional turkey. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

The heart wants what it wants.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

cedarlkDJ said:


> I make all that stuff myself. Want a back scratcher while that turkey gives you the one finger salute?
> 
> View attachment 394481


I do! I love your work. Did you let the feet dry on desired position, drill holes and simply glue whatever you want to put it on? Have you ever made and gun racks? Seems like a good way to display your favorite turkey gun!


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

mihunte said:


> Amen brother! Not like someone trying to manage a deer herd and differentiate between a 120 and 140 inch buck. If they can gobble, have a beard that hangs down, and round fan then they are a prime candidate for a load of #6 shot


That is certainly the way that the majority hunt. However, some of us target toms with beards at or over a certain length like 10 or 11". SLP birds. That is unless we get towards the end of the season with an open tag then your method is the fall back standard to prevent an unused tag.

L & O


----------



## mihunte (Nov 23, 2014)

Nothing wrong with that approach L & O. What is an SLP bird?


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Liver and Onions said:


> That is certainly the way that the majority hunt. However, some of us target toms with beards at or over a certain length like 10 or 11". SLP birds. That is unless we get towards the end of the season with an open tag then your method is the fall back standard to prevent an unused tag.
> 
> L & O





mihunte said:


> Nothing wrong with that approach L & O. What is an SLP bird?


Southern lower peninsula of michigan


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

Thanks for response guys. I'm lucky to have several spots of prime turkey grounds. Last year was a lot of fun and I passed up some nice birds waiting for Mr Right. 
Would like to get full body mount. 


Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## hooks32 (May 13, 2015)

chemo13 said:


> How do you identify a wall hanger before you pull the trigger?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


call em in close! Obviously there are some scenarios where it is nearly impossible to tell. I do not pull the trigger myself unless I can tell its an older bird. With Michigan being a one bird state I can be done in the first hour of every season if I wanted it to be. It makes it so much more fun in my opinion actually hunting a specific bird and playing that chest match. You can also learn so much more by just simply spending that much more time out there playing their game.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Any turkey that gives me the whole show is a trophy. If he gobbles and struts has a full round fan and beard 6" or longer. If I am able to drop the hammer on him, he goes for a ride in the bed of my truck. 
Sneaky jakes get a pass.
The hard ones to pass are the super jakes that gobble and strut and act like a big tom but still have the 3 long tail feathers and a stubby beard. But they get a pass most days unless they have frustrated the crap out of me all season... then they my get a truck ride too


----------

